# Suche Bilder von Kitty Kat



## Trivium (4 Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
suche Bilder von der deutschen Rapperin Kitty Kat, hab schon lange gesucht aber irgendwie findet man nicht viele von ihr.
Wer sie nicht kennt, hier ihr Musikvideo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEw3BUjRIEc
Vielen Dank schon mal 
Mfg
Trivium


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2009)

Von der gibts ganz wenig Bilder. Höchstens Promo-Shootings. Die ist eben nicht das Mädl für ein FHM-Shooting


----------



## Trivium (4 Aug. 2009)

hmm ja schade, und was ist mit Fakes, gibt es da irgendwas?
LG


----------



## Buterfly (4 Aug. 2009)

Da sie ne Deutsche ist wirst du hier keine sehen von ihr.
Und wenn es fast keine Fotos von ihr gibt, wirds auch keine Fakes von ihr geben


----------



## Trivium (5 Aug. 2009)

hmm das ist echt schade naja egal was soll man machen


----------



## Crash (5 Aug. 2009)

Ich hab mich auf die Suche gemacht aber sind leider nur 4 Pics...

Aber besser als nicht...

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=309953#post309953


----------



## Buterfly (5 Aug. 2009)

Sorry, aber das ist DJ Kitty Kat, hat mit der Kitty Kat von Aggro Berlin nichts zu tun 

Aber die ist auch nicht schlecht :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (5 Aug. 2009)

Dann Sorry kannte sie ja nicht mal... Und ist auch nicht so meine Musikrichtung


----------



## bernd481 (26 Aug. 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen, es gibt natürlich FAKES von Ihr aber... Ausschluss
DANKE bernd481


----------

